# Teeth Cleaning



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Tiffa just loves to get right in Tanis' grill









And chomp on it


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hehehe, you could earn some money with that dog!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww! Too cute! I love how they blend together! :tongue:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BRT said:


> Hehehe, you could earn some money with that dog!


LOL she gets right in there too and licks his teeth and gums - then bites his lips!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just love these two! I can't get over how similar they look. Big adorable and little adorable.:tongue:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I just love these two! I can't get over how similar they look. Big adorable and little adorable.:tongue:


 Me too


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

So adorable!!!


----------

